# Energy Saving Tips...



## TileGuy (Apr 8, 2008)

I live in a home that was built about 19yrs ago. My electric bill is much higher then it should be so I started to inquire about ways to lower it. So far Ive found the basic stuff but I do have one question and Im looking for some more suggestions as well. The question is an easy one but I want to make sure before I waste my time doing it wrong.

The windows in this house are the originals, all aluminum sliding windows ( no pic at the moment ). The stripping I got a handle on but whats the proper way to seal a window with caulk?

Thanks for taking the time to read this


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 8, 2008)

Number one rule when caulking/sealing an aluminum sliding window.

Do not cover any weep holes in the frame. If you see small holes along the bottom, these are to let the condensation drain as it builds up and gravity draws it down. Sealing these "weeps" can sometimes cause more damage than doing nothing at all.

The second rule would be to use care if you decide to "smooth" the caulking after you apply it. Be sure to tilt the tool or your finger lol in the same direction that you drag it. This will help apply pressure into the joint instead of scraping and raking it out.

With aluminum, I prefer silicone over butyl or latex. It's easier to get a good finish than with butyl, lasts longer than latex and is more flexible.


----------



## handyguys (Apr 9, 2008)

The way I describe what SqEye is saying, I think, is to "push" the caulk from the tip into the area to be caulked, don't drag the caulk into the joint.

What happens is that the tip of the tube will shape and smooth for you versus when you drag you have a bead that needs smoothed.

Make sense? Using my technique I can caulk an entire window, have no extra, have nothing to smooth out and have none on my hands or anywhere else it shouldn't be.


----------



## TileGuy (Apr 9, 2008)

handyguys said:


> The way I describe what SqEye is saying, I think, is to "push" the caulk from the tip into the area to be caulked, don't drag the caulk into the joint.
> 
> What happens is that the tip of the tube will shape and smooth for you versus when you drag you have a bead that needs smoothed.
> 
> Make sense? Using my technique I can caulk an entire window, have no extra, have nothing to smooth out and have none on my hands or anywhere else it shouldn't be.



Roger that !

Thanks Guys


----------



## wakewan (Apr 28, 2008)

This comment relates to saving energy...  Once you have sealed your windows you might consider some energy saving window blinds like cellular shades.  They come in single, double and tripple cell.  They are a good long-term investment and make a pretty big difference.


----------

